# Looking for Opinions



## Anne (15 May 2013)

Hello Everyone,

I’ve been lurking these forums for a while and this is my first post of any consequence. First off, as an outsider trying to gain information on the Canadian Forces, I have to tell you how impressed I’ve been by the responses to posts. Sure, there are the short and direct “use the search function” type of responses to a question that have been asked multiple times and that’s more than fair.  What’s really struck a chord with me are some of the posts people have made on entering the CF at a later stage in life and how supportive and helpful people have been. It’s encouraging to see how willing people are to share their experience and opinions with those who are trying to learn. That’s also the reason for this post.

My main intent here is to try and get some feedback and suggestions on something that’s been running through my head for a while.  First perhaps I’ll give you a bit of a description of me to form a basis of where I’m coming from.

Currently, I’m in my early 30s and through a series of events in life, have ended up working in the corporate world as a soon-to-be-designated accountant. This career path was something I chose out of necessity years ago when I became a single mother  and was looking for a stable source of income; at that time, I figured the only two absolutes in life were death and taxes and I didn’t want to be an undertaker so accountant it was! In all seriousness, this choice has provided exactly what it was intended to: a stable source of income that provides for my little family.

However, when I was young, I never wanted this sort of a career. I actually laughed at a friend who had mentioned it as a possible career path. What I wanted was excitement, adventure and challenge. Specifically, I had seriously considered enlisting before life pulled me in a different direction. 

Lately I’ve been catching myself saying things like “if only” or “in another life”. I don’t like saying these things. If there’s something I want I know it’s up to me to get it. Due to the financial realities, I don’t think that it’s very reasonable that I could go through the regular enlistment path, and I’m unsure if reserves are really something I want to pursue.  If I do end up going the regular or reserves route it couldn’t be for another eight to ten years due to custody reasons.

In the mean time, I’ve been wondering if there are other ways to contribute. One thread that I found particularly helpful was a lawyer who seemed to be in a similar position to the one I’m in. In the end, there was the suggestion that he provide pro-bono work as a way of contributing to veterans. I’m wondering if there are any sorts of organizations that CF members use or would like to see that aren’t directly run by the CF. Perhaps this would be a way I could contribute while I’m unable to be a part of the actual  CF. 

Thank you for taking the time to read through this as I didn’t realize it would end up being quite so long. Any comments or suggestions are very much appreciated.


----------



## 63 Delta (15 May 2013)

Maybe not exactly what you are looking for, but have you though about volunteering with cadets or joining the CIC? I realize you said you cant join the reserves, but maybe the cadet commitment would be more palpable.

I noticed you said you have a family. I'm not sure how old, but it could be an opportunity for you to be in the CF and have an opportunity for your kids to be part of an excellent community program. 

On the other side of things, your accounting skills would be of great use to any Parent Sponsoring committee, which is the local partner to any Cadet unit. Its their responsibility to fund anything DND does not already cover. 

Not a ton of information, but here is one link: http://www.vcds.forces.gc.ca/cic/qa-qr/index-eng.asp. As well there are many CIC officers on these forums.


----------



## Loachman (15 May 2013)

Unless you are the one in it, I cannot see what "custody reason" would prevent you from joining a Reserve unit. You may limit your training opportunities by being unavailable for extended periods, but that should be all.

The Cadet thing is an excellent suggestion, though.


----------



## Anne (15 May 2013)

Thank you for taking the time to respond, Hulk. I hadn’t considered the CIC and will definitely look into it more; I appreciate the link.  A lady that I work with is actively involved with it based on what I have heard so perhaps it’s time to have a chat with her.  

As for the family restrictions it’s a custody matter and I cannot take my daughter out of the province without permission due to having joint custody. Keeping visitation access open is important to me and it’s not something that I could facilitate if I were posted elsewhere in the country. 

Loachman, my preference for going regular over reserves isn’t related to custody but perhaps I need to reconsider reserves.  Thanks for the comment.

Cheers,
Anne


----------



## Loachman (15 May 2013)

Anne said:
			
		

> I cannot take my daughter out of the province without permission due to having joint custody.



You would not be posted as a Reservist. You would continue to live wherever you do now.


----------



## Anne (15 May 2013)

As I mentioned previously, custody was not a factor in my preference for regular over reserves. Thank you for the post.


----------



## Remius (15 May 2013)

Anne said:
			
		

> As I mentioned previously, custody was not a factor in my preference for regular over reserves. Thank you for the post.



Anne, I'm a single parent and a reservist.  It takes a bit of juggling and luckily the ex is reasonable and accomodating.  The reserves might be something to consider as mentioned before.  You get a good taste of military life, might deploy etc etc.  You could also make the switch to teh regular force through a component transfer when the time becomes more appropriate for you.  But while you wait for that, your reserve time will not be wasted or in vain.  And your skill set would be most appreciated by any unit.


----------



## estoguy (15 May 2013)

Well, I'm considering this career "later in life" as well.  I would have done it sooner, but had a "mindlock" that I could only get in via RMC (wanted to be an officer).  Never realized the DEO route.  Had I been thinking more (and asked questions) about 10 years ago, I likely would have done it when I graduated. But I've definitely felt that I'm certainly not "too old" considering I've heard the stories of those older than me pursuing a career in the military.  I think too that my "life experience" will only make the experience better for me.

I certainly wish you the best in whatever you are seeking.  :nod:


----------



## Tralax (24 May 2013)

Anne,

I am currently a member on a support committee for my local Army Cadet Corps.  The commitment as a member of the support committee is very small and would give you a chance to learn some things about a military unit.  Normally I have committee meetings once a month and help out 1 weekend a month with fundraising or being an adult supervisor for cadet functions.


----------

